# Gasp Between Fascia Board and Plywood on roof?



## newcustomersf (Aug 13, 2021)

I am having my roof replaced by a roofing company, they put 1/2 cdx plywood over shiplay, it is normal to have such huge gaps between the fascia board and the newly added plywood? They are going edge drip and install the gutters tomorrow and said it will close up or it will close up within a month. I just want to make sure that it is okay before I proceed with it.


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

Your 2nd picture is worrisome, looks like they couldn't find anything to nail to.


----------

